# Large Redgum cut up for firewood



## Rooshooter (Dec 8, 2007)

*These pictures will stir up a few of the people that do milling, The Redgum in the pics was cut up by myself for firewood at Edenhope, Victoria in October this year. The tree was approx 90ft tall, trunk 30ft long, diameter at top of trunk 4ft x 5.5ft, butt end 7.5 x 8.5ft, Log had sunk in to the crop paddock about 18 inches ! 
The tree contained approx 55 ton of wood and took me nearly 4 days to block up, I did cut off one slab to bring home, The rest will be going up in smoke next winter.

Rooshooter*


----------



## JayD (Dec 9, 2007)

Now that's a chunk of timber, Beautiful wood to.


----------



## Peacock (Dec 9, 2007)

WOW!!!

How is that stuff for firewood? You guys have any oak down there? How does redgum compare?


----------



## MikeInParadise (Dec 9, 2007)

I am crying over here. We just don't have trees anywhere near that size so of course I would mill it...

Great pictures...


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 9, 2007)

Interesting pickup you have, is that a Toyota? I will be moving to Ozland soon and will be shopping for such a vehicle there.


----------



## MikeInParadise (Dec 9, 2007)

I just had to go look up some more info on this...Geesh I also would use some of that for turning some bowls. Looks interesting..

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eucalyptus_camaldulensis



> Red gum is so named for its brilliant red wood, which can range from a light pink through to almost black, depending on the age and weathering. It is somewhat brittle and is often cross-grained, making hand working difficult. Traditionly used in rot resistant applications like stumps, fence posts and sleepers, more recently it has been recognised in craft furniture for its spectacular deep red colour and typical fiddleback figure. It needs careful selection as it tends to be quite reactive to changes in humidity (moves about a lot in service). It is quite hard, dense (about 900 kg/m3), can take a fine polish and carves well. It is a popular timber for wood turners, particularly if old and well-seasoned.
> 
> It is also popular for use as firewood. Significant amounts of Victoria and NSW's firewood comes from Red Gums in the Barmah forest.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rooshooter (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Redgum*

*Hi again, The Redgum probably should have been milled, However i was paid to block it up for firewood, the grain in the butt end was nice and would have been ideal for tabletops, benchtops or turning also there would have been no trouble in getting slabs to 6ft wide off the log.

The dual cab pickup in the pic is a Ford Courier ( Mazda built ) 2.5 TD with a 6 x 6 ft steel tray on the back.*

*Rooshooter*


----------



## Rooshooter (Dec 10, 2007)

Peacock said:


> WOW!!!
> 
> How is that stuff for firewood? You guys have any oak down there? How does redgum compare?



*Hi Peacock, sri forgot to mention, the Redgum is terrific for firewood, almost as good as it is for furniture making - it leaves almost no ash and burns hot. As far as the oak goes i don't know how it compares with redgum.

Rooshooter
*


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 10, 2007)

Loved the pics again, thank you.


----------



## martrix (Dec 10, 2007)

such a waste. Milled redgum sells for around $5500 a cubic metre.


----------



## MikeInParadise (Dec 10, 2007)

I "Stohl" a picture from this for the ROOSTER TAILS post...

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?p=829061&posted=1#post829061


----------



## Rooshooter (Dec 10, 2007)

*Redgum*



martrix said:


> such a waste. Milled redgum sells for around $5500 a cubic metre.



*Maybe a waste, however it is abundant where i was.
You are more than welcome to come and mill some to take home. *

*Rooshooter*


----------



## techdave (Dec 31, 2007)

*Most Eucs are similar to oaks as Fire Wood...*

here in SoCal.

I think old growth scub oak is best with some of the gums (Eucs) a cllose second.

In two decades of roaming and working Eastern SD county, I have never seen that kind of pointed bark on what we call a eucalyptus (or any other tree LOL)


----------



## Rooshooter (Dec 31, 2007)

techdave said:


> here in SoCal.
> 
> I think old growth scub oak is best with some of the gums (Eucs) a cllose second.
> 
> In two decades of roaming and working Eastern SD county, I have never seen that kind of pointed bark on what we call a eucalyptus (or any other tree LOL)



*Neither have I, the bark hasn't got spikes on it the timber underneath has , the spikes went abt 18' up the trunk and is common on old River Redgums.*


----------



## super3 (Jan 20, 2008)

Rooshooter said:


> *Hi again, The Redgum probably should have been milled, However i was paid to block it up for firewood, the grain in the butt end was nice and would have been ideal for tabletops, benchtops or turning also there would have been no trouble in getting slabs to 6ft wide off the log.
> 
> The dual cab pickup in the pic is a Ford Courier ( Mazda built ) 2.5 TD with a 6 x 6 ft steel tray on the back.*
> 
> *Rooshooter*



That would have made some great looking lumber!


----------



## a_lopa (Jan 21, 2008)

Jacob J. said:


> Interesting pickup you have, is that a Toyota? I will be moving to Ozland soon and will be shopping for such a vehicle there.




Wont have a problem getting one jj.


----------



## husq2100 (Aug 3, 2008)

techdave said:


> here in SoCal.
> 
> I think old growth scub oak is best with some of the gums (Eucs) a cllose second.
> 
> In two decades of roaming and working Eastern SD county, I have never seen that kind of pointed bark on what we call a eucalyptus (or any other tree LOL)



alot not only depends on the tree species but the growing conditions

Serg


----------



## Climbing Fool (Aug 30, 2008)

Been checking out the bar on your '88.  I have member envy......


----------



## secureland (Aug 31, 2008)

Could they have sold the timber and used the money to buy firewood of another species or smaller redgums?


----------



## Rooshooter (Aug 31, 2008)

[/COLOR]


Climbing Fool said:


> Been checking out the bar on your '88.  I have member envy......



Don't be too envious, long bars are a bugger to use, saw is very nose heavy, more likely to throw chains, more to sharpen.
I am in the process of slabbing an Applebox should get some nice slabs up to 2.9 mtr x 1.3 mtr - no more cutting the good stuff for firewood.

Laurie


----------



## tomtrees58 (Aug 31, 2008)

MikeInParadise said:


> I am crying over here. We just don't have trees anywhere near that size so of course I would mill it...
> 
> Great pictures...



you have never come to L I tom trees


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 1, 2008)

Someone else posted some redgum pics a while ago and those trees are amazing. The color is awesome and the size is too. That is a monster bar you have there, But you probably need it to get through that big log. I know this an old thread but thanks for posting.


----------

